# Pacesetter headers VS Other Brands???



## Rob3980 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive been looking into a set of LT headers for my 05 and noticed that the Pacesetters are much cheaper then Kooks or SPL ect ect. Im just wondering are the kooks and other name brands really worth the extra $700 to $1000. I want performance not jsut better sound. So someone please explain what makes these other brands better then the Pacesetters??? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

All depends on what your plans are. If you're staying N/A there are many options. Pacesetters are good for the money. I was going that route until I saw JBA make stainless LT headers for our cars for much less than the "premium" brands (currently about $550 for uncoated 409 steel). For that matter you can pick up OBX for much cheaper as well. 

If you're going FI, consider 1 7/8" headers and then you'll have to go "premium"


----------



## Rob3980 (Mar 24, 2012)

ahhh gotcha! i doubt ill ever be aboe to drop 7k on FI but i am planning on doing a upgrade offered by Speed INc in ill. It s cam and a few other things for $1650 they claim it adds 58rwhp anyone heard of this?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

*Pacesetter LTs*

I just got a chance to drive my car today with recent Pacesetter LT install, what a difference, no comparison to shorties I had last year. Far more torque, sound and throttle response from 1700 to 5000 rpm, just seat of the pants now, but on dyno next Monday. I will find out as numbers don't lie. Stainless steel construction would be nice and has its advantages over the long run. After driving tonite with LTs, no comparison to shorties, performance is so much greater with LTs. Find a LT within your budget, best mod so far.


----------

